# Age to neuter?



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

My Pablo is a little over 3 months old and I was wondering at what age would it be safe to get him neutered? I was going to wait until he was 6 months but I think the male hormones might kick in before that and insanity would insue itself. So, what do ya'll think?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

both my boys were neutered at 6 months


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

6-8 months is the veterinary recomended age.
some sheleters will early neuter, but it can cause more health and behavioural problems than waiting.
i would personally neuter at 6 months. while you might find he humps things before that point he should start lifting his leg or anything untill 6-8 months so will catch it before :insanity insues:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I got Carl neutered at 6 months. He never started lifting his leg or anything. I was really nervous that he was going to, since I use potty pads, so I got him done literally the day he turned 6 months old (my vet wouldn't do it any earlier)


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

I took Chico in at 4 months to the Spay/Neuter Clinic. Vet took one look at him and said he was too young and way too small, come back in 2 months. Had him done at 6 months. He acted like it was a walk in the park and was his cheery active self as soon as I picked him up later in the day. I did get the 24 hr pain shot for him and I highly recommend that so your dear pup is comfortable and able to sleep that night w/o any pain.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think 6 months is the general consensus, but I have heard of boys getting neutered at an earlier age than girl doggies, but like foxywench stated, I'm not sure if it's necessarily good for them if you do it too early. I would definitely consult a vet.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I had Tyson netured when he was 6 months old and Jack done when he was about 5 months old (he was lifting his leg all over the place) but I waited till the girls were 8 months old... they just didn't seem ready at 6 months.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry to go off topic, but I love your new siggy I Love My Cheese! That's so creative and fun!! I love asian cartoon characters! Pochaco is one of my all time favorites. Minky even has a Pochaco stuffed animal that she ripped the nose off of! LOL...


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo was neutered at 6 months....


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo was neutered at six months. The vet wanted to wait until then so that he could remove any immature canines that hadn't yet fallen out. As it turned out, he removed JoJo's top two immature canines along with his 'goods'. JoJo handled it great though.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I love your new siggy I Love My Cheese! That's so creative and fun!! I love asian cartoon characters! Pochaco is one of my all time favorites. Minky even has a Pochaco stuffed animal that she ripped the nose off of! LOL...



thank you! I love sanrio!! I'll make you a pochaco themed siggy for you and minky if you'd like :wave:


----------

